# Citrus honey producers



## radallo (Oct 28, 2015)

This call is for beekeepers in FL, AZ, TX & CA, operating in citrus area. :applause:

The American Honey Tasting Society is looking for your help in collecting honey samples for our PROJECT FLAVOR AND FLORAL MAPPING.
http://americanhoneytastingsociety.com/project-flavor-floral-mapping/ 

As beekeepers, we are all well aware that the US has a huge gap of knowledge concerning our national honeys and their floral sources, so we are reaching out to you to for honey samples so we can begin to study the physical, chemical, palynological and sensory data on US honeys beginning with citrus. 

This study will allow us to establish and standardize sensory characteristics for citrus honey in order to increase the value of honey on the market and to educate consumers about quality and flavor. We will be working with an established network of experts, lab protocols and facilities to perform all three of the above analyses. It is a very exciting time for honey and we hope you will participate in this ongoing study. 

How can you help?
1)	Collect citrus honey samples.
2)	A honey sample consists of 2 glass jars no less than 4 oz. each. 
3)	Store the honey samples at room temperature until shipping.
4)	Complete the honey submission form on the next page and to return it to us attached to your honey sample (one form each honey sample!)
5)	Ship both jars of your samples USPS to 77 Lyons Plain Road Weston, CT 06883
before October, 15th of 2016.

*We can thank you for your cooperation with the results of the analyses on your honey samples as soon as they will be completed. * :thumbsup:

Please do not hesitate to contact us at honeytasting[@]optonline.net for additional info. 

We hope most of you will share our goals and will join us starting from present beekeeping season! :thumbsup:


____________________________

Please ask for the pdf of the submission form through honeytasting[@]optonline.net or by leaving your email in my private mailbox in this forum

____________________________


----------

